# كلوريكس الالوان



## حامد محمد علام (16 أبريل 2013)

60 ك صابون سائل ذو مادة فعالة عالية يعني السلفونيك 7 والصودا جرام1170
1/8 اكسجين 
1/4 مضاد رغوة
لون ازرق فاتح قليلا

ريحة خوخ ياريت تكون ريحة غالية تثبت ف المنظف وتعطي رونق افضل
..............
نراعي التقليب باجادة مع العلم بان ترك اي منظف بعد التقليب فترة يزيد من الذوبان


زكاة العلم اخراجه 
اسال الله ان ينفعكم به 
واسالكم الدعاء


----------



## مازن81 (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد محمد علام (17 أبريل 2013)

وجزاك مثله أخي مازن


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن تعرفني على المكونات الأساسية للكلوريكس العادي الغير ملون ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد محمد علام (1 مايو 2013)

ضيف الحلقة قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن تعرفني على المكونات الأساسية للكلوريكس العادي الغير ملون ولك مني جزيل الشكر


ما اكذب عليك انا اتعلمت كل حاجة من المنتدي ساعدني علي كدة تخصصي اما ان كنت تقصد الكلور فانا باشتريه 12% وبحله بالماء والبوتاس وده طلب الزبون هنا


----------



## fadiza17 (4 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخواني . اخي حامد انا مثلك تماما تعلمت كل شيئ من هذا المنتدى الرائع وايضا افادني كثيرا الاخ مهدي بتركيباته و نصائحة . والحمد لله الان اصبح معملي من اكبر المعامل واقواها قدرة انتاحية .. اما بخصوص التركيبات هل تركيبه كلوريكس الالوان مجربه اخي ؟ وما هي قدرتها النظيفة .. اما بخصوص كلور العادي فنحن نشتريه بتركيز 36 ونخففه بالماء ثم نضيف اللون . اما بخصوص الصودا انا لا اضيفها ولكن ساجرب المرة المقبله ..


----------



## حامد محمد علام (5 مايو 2013)

حضرتك بتشتريه 36 منين وبكام انا ف امس الحاجة لتركيز اعلي هيوفر عليا مشوار كبير اما تركيبة الكلوريكس فعلا مجربة وبتزداد بنسبة الاكسجين


----------



## fadiza17 (6 مايو 2013)

اخي حامد انا من لبنان ومعملي بلبنان وبالاردن


----------



## fadiza17 (6 مايو 2013)

اخي حامد ممكن تجاوبني على كم سؤال لو سمحت بخصوص الكلور العادي ..
انت قلت انك بتضيف الصودا للكلور بعد تخفيفة بالماء ممكن تقلي السبب لو سمحت وشو تاثيرها على التركيبه وكم كيلو للطون ؟؟؟ 
وشكرا لك ولكل الاخوة جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## chemnoor (6 مايو 2013)

بالنسبة لتسويق الكلور الخام في لبنان والأردن فالرجاء الانتباه إلى اختلاف وحدات التركيز
بالطبع لا يوجد هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم بتركيز 36% كلور فعال 
يمكن أن يعبر عن تركيز الكلور بعدة وحدات ولكن الشائع في سوريا ومصر ومعظم دول العالم هو الكلور الفعال كنسبة مئوية وزنية لكن كنوع من تكيبر الأرقام فهناك وحدات أخرى مثل الدرجة الكلورية والتكيز وزن إلى حجم والتركيز محسور على شكل NaOCl والعديد من التراكيز
الرجاء من السيد حامد تحديد التيريز على شكل كلور فعال كنسبة مئوية وزنية لأنه وحده المفيد في التصنيع والمقارنة بين المنتجات والأسعار


----------



## حامد محمد علام (7 مايو 2013)

fadiza17 قال:


> اخي حامد ممكن تجاوبني على كم سؤال لو سمحت بخصوص الكلور العادي ..
> انت قلت انك بتضيف الصودا للكلور بعد تخفيفة بالماء ممكن تقلي السبب لو سمحت وشو تاثيرها على التركيبه وكم كيلو للطون ؟؟؟
> وشكرا لك ولكل الاخوة جزاكم الله كل خير .


سلام عليكم الصودا تعطي للكلور يبقي حامي يعني بتديله دفعه والحرارة بتخلي الكلور عنده قدرة علي التنظيف الاجابة من الخبرة تضع 10 كيلو فقط ل740 كيلو ماء ثم التقليب ثم وضع 250 كيلو كلور 12% ده المتاح هنا ف مصر حتي 3% اتمنالك التوفيق


----------

